# Help Requested



## Carningli (Mar 8, 2007)

Would anyone happen to know or alternatively could advise if there is a site where I could obtain the Official No of the old Medomsley vessel the MV Hurley Beacon built in 1963 at the Werf de Noord Yard in Alblasserdam.

Thanks V M 

Carningli


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Carningli,

Hurley Beacon.
ID Nr 5411709.
Built 1963 by Giessen De Noord - Alblasserdam. Yard No667.
British cargo vsl.
8998 tons - 12902 Dwt.
L152.3m x B19.7m.
Single screw diesel - 15 kts.
Name Changes:
1967 Pendrecht.
73 Topaz Islands.
Broken up Puerto de Santa Maria 20.10.86.

Information from Miramar - site address www.miramarshipindex.org.nz
How the Id works is described within that site.

Hawkey01


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Another site to try when looking for ships is http://gsn.ncl.ac.uk/ 
Hurley Beacon is not in that database, but it is always worth a try.


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Dave Edge has a good photo of her in the Gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=67762
Nice photos of her as Topaz Islands 
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=96487&cid=104
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=51991


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*IMO nr:**5411709*
*Name:**Hurley Beacon*
*Gross:*9323
*Net:*5247
*Deadwt:*12902
*Year when Built:*1963
*Engine:*MAN,6 cyl.7760 p.k.
*Ship Builder:*v/d Giessen & Noord Krimpen a/d IJssel Nederland
*Yard Number:*667
*Dimensions*140.62-19.68-11.98
*Depth*8.10
*Vessel Type:Freighter*
*Flag:*GBR
*In Service*1963
*Photo:**Hurley Beacon*
*Charter *-*Out Service*
1967-1973 PENDRECHT (4) Phs. van Ommeren Rotterdam.
1973-1974 TOPAZ ISLAND Bleu Sea Shipping Co. Ltd. Mogadiscio Somalie.
1974-1976 TOPAZ ISLAND Toya Islands Shipping Co. Ltd. Mogadicio Somalie.
1976-1986 TOPAZ ISLAND Temis Shipping Co. Inc. Panama. 
In 1986 sold for scrap in Spanje. 
Arrived 22-8-1986 in Cadiz. Left 16-10-1986 Cadiz on her way to Puerto de Santa Maria.Arrived 20-10-1986.


----------



## Carningli (Mar 8, 2007)

My Thks to all who took the time to respond to my query - indeed grateful.

Carningli


----------

